# Flamingo Ribbons



## new exception (28. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde in meinem Projekt gerne die Ribbons vom Flamingo-Project verwenden. https://flamingo.dev.java.net/ 

Kennt wer hierzu Tutorials? Ich habe schon gegoogelt, aber nichts brauchbares gefunden...
Würde es dazu auch ein Netbeans-Modul geben? Wie lade ich das in Netbeans? (mit import... und dann jribbon xxx = new jribbon() ?)

danke


----------



## julian-w (29. Aug 2010)

Hallo,
ich suche auch nach einem guten Tutorial für die aktuelle Version 5. Hat da evtl. einer schon was gefunden oder kann zumindest eine einfaches Code-Snippet posten?
Hab in den Beispiel schon gesucht, aber die sind doch alle leider recht schwer verständlich :/

Viele Grüße
Julian


----------



## XHelp (29. Aug 2010)

Auf der Seite gibt es doch Beispiele. Vllt solltest du eher Fragen was genau du nicht verstehst.


----------



## julian-w (29. Aug 2010)

Nunja, ich fand die Beispiel teils schon sehr komplex. Am besten wäre es, wenn es ein ganz simples Beispiel mit nur ein paar Buttons gäbe, evtl. 50 Zeilen Code hat und man als Grundlage verwenden kann.

Aber ich hab's jetzt endlich geschafft, 4 Buttons auf 2 Panels zu verteilen, nach etlichen Stunden des probieren's und unnötigen Code löschen's...


----------

